# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] Οθόνη NEC LCD1703M

## nikiforos.

Καλησπέρα,καλή και δημιουργική χρονιά σε όλους και όλες. Πρώτη φορά ανεβάζω στην κοινότητα ένα προβληματάκι που παρουσιάζει η οθόνη NEC. Περιοδικά ασπρίζει όπως φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία. Καμιά πρόταση-ιδέα κανείς;

----------


## maik65

Ξεκινα με το πιο απλο.Αλλαξε τους φουσκωμενους πυκνωτες.

----------


## p270

αν βλεπω καλα εχει δυο τουλαχιστον φουσκωμενους πυκνωτες ,αυτους πανω αποο την ψυκτρα ενας μωβ μαλλον και ο αλλος διπλα του 

 θελουν ολοι αλλαγη χωρις να ειναι σιγουρο οτι φταινε αυτοι για το οτι ασπριζει η οθονη

----------


## nikiforos.

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας, συμφωνώ ότι μπορεί να μην είναι υπαίτιοι για το πρόβλημα, θα τους αλλάξω και προχωράμε..

----------


## nikiforos.

Καλησπέρα, ανέλπιστα επανήλθε η οθόνη και δείχνει σταθερή, οι φουσκωμένοι πυκνωτές ήταν 470μF και 1000μF στα 16V, ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας. :Biggrin:

----------

maik65 (21-01-20), mikemtb73 (21-01-20)

----------

